# Kia Stinger GT SQ Build



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

This build is moving slowly but all the pieces are starting to fall into place. I will be competeing with this car. Not sure what all orgs or classes yet. We will see where it ends up. 

The build will have a mix of old and new. 
Sources are OEM radio and iPad with Pro-Ject Pre box S2 DAC and Raspberry Pi media server
Helix Ultra and conductor
Two PPI PC2350
Two PPI PC4100
Karma Allure tweeters and 6 inch
Audible Physics RG100 for rear fill and center
Illusion Audio Carbon C12
All connected with RSD Custom Cables RCA, Speaker wire, and USB
Resonix sound deadening products

The amp rack is made from aluminum T slot. 

Will post more as I go.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I’d definitely be going three way if I was competing and binning the rear fill off to do this with the rg100, for me the two way front can’t touch a three way front 👍🏼


----------



## Savackz (Feb 25, 2020)

Got a set of the 69s and 1s on the way!


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

If you are installing an RPi 4, why not use that (along with a DigiOne) as a digital transport (coax out to Ultra)? An RPi 4 with a DigiOne is inexpensive, bit perfect and an absolute all star, in terms of objective measurements. 
There is a car-specific relay available to properly turn the RPi on/off so you can hide the unit (and run USB extension cables if desired).


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Love to see another Stinger on here! Cheers from Oregon, USA.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

RaceShowDrive said:


> The amp rack is made from aluminum T slot.


That is genius, I see that style strut and plexiglass at work daily and never once thought of making an amp rack out of it.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

dumdum said:


> I’d definitely be going three way if I was competing and binning the rear fill off to do this with the rg100, for me the two way front can’t touch a three way front 👍🏼


I have extra amp and processing channels and speakers if needed.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Bikey said:


> If you are installing an RPi 4, why not use that (along with a DigiOne) as a digital transport (coax out to Ultra)? An RPi 4 with a DigiOne is inexpensive, bit perfect and an absolute all star, in terms of objective measurements.
> There is a car-specific relay available to properly turn the RPi on/off so you can hide the unit (and run USB extension cables if desired).


I have the mausberry power circuit. I had this already setup in my last car. I like the DAC I have. In my last car I was using fiber from the oem so I needed the ability to use RCA from the iPad. to do autoswitching for calls and other prompts. In this car I will be using SPDIF form oem so this arrangement will work very well and I am familiar with it.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Focused4door said:


> That is genius, I see that style strut and plexiglass at work daily and never once thought of making an amp rack out of it.


It might not look like it but weight was a concern with this build. I never thought about it with the build in my charger till I took it all out and realized there was a lot of weight in MDF. So I started to look for different ways to do it this time. The rack for the amps only weights 6 pounds and it is super strong.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Printed some pods for the Audible Physics RG100 I am going to use for rearfill. Still have to paint them or flock.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

this is turning out nice.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Stycker said:


> this is turning out nice.


Thank you


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

The amp rack is wonderful. Great for air flow and to show off. Also great location for rear fill. I think rear fill should go back as far as possible and off axis. I'll probably be competing again this year. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Stycker said:


> The amp rack is wonderful. Great for air flow and to show off. Also great location for rear fill. I think rear fill should go back as far as possible and off axis. I'll probably be competing again this year. Hope to see you out there.


Thank you. It will be good to have more people at the shows. I know a lot of the PA guys make it to the shows in OH. We are starting to plan some and should have a few big ones..


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

There is a group from OH that come to PA every year. Mic Schuck, Scott and Cassy Hall. Great people with great sounding cars. I would love to venture out to OH and I see there are a lot of shows in TN also.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Designed and printed a mount for the Helix Conductor. Also installed the mount for the iPad from Proclip. Very good mount. Super stable while driving. 

Any progress is good right?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

That 3D printed mount is cool. That's the main thing I'm struggling with regarding DSP is where to mount the controller.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

mfenske said:


> That 3D printed mount is cool. That's the main thing I'm struggling with regarding DSP is where to mount the controller.


Thank you. I was not sure where to put it and have it still at fingertips. The Stinger does not have a lot of options and I was hesitant to cut holes and not be happy with placement. I think this will work out.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Make a bunch of those mounts and sell them to us!


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

I made a few tweaks to the design. Made a notch for the ribs on the conductor. and a channel to route the wire. Turned out great. This will be the last revision to this part.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Can ya print off another one or two


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

dcfis said:


> Can ya print off another one or two


I may be able to do that. Would that size work for you?


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing too special tonight. Just covering some pieces that will have processor and power distribution on them. Had to take advantage of the 50ish degree day after work.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

RaceShowDrive said:


> I may be able to do that. Would that size work for you?


Can you post the STL files please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

RaceShowDrive said:


> I may be able to do that. Would that size work for you?


One pretty much like that possibly a hair longer. Is there a reason you went with the square cut out? Did you do double sided tape to adhere it? Also what cloth did you go with? Really intrigued by this build.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

SiW80 said:


> Can you post the STL files please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have placed it on thingiverse









Helix Conductor Mount Kia Stinger by RaceShowDrive


Mount for the Helix Conductor used in a KIA Stinger GT. There are holes in base to use screws to mount it. Also a good idea to use double sided tape with the screws. Make sure to use PETG or ABS for in car use.




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

dcfis said:


> One pretty much like that possibly a hair longer. Is there a reason you went with the square cut out? Did you do double sided tape to adhere it? Also what cloth did you go with? Really intrigued by this build.


The square cut out was to save print time and to give access to the screws for mounting it. I plan to screw it in and use some double sidded tape for extra hold. 

The other parts I did for the processor and power distribution are covered in black carpet.


----------



## OneFastCanuck (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice progress so far! Love the creativity- following!


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Printed some supports for the processor rack. And worked on the layouts. Will be attaching it all soon. Almost time to start making RCAs.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the processor, conductor, and power distribution installed. Also worked on getting the iPad mini in the car.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Started on the RCAs RSD Ultra.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking great!!! What did you use to mount that iPad Mini?


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

mfenske said:


> Looking great!!! What did you use to mount that iPad Mini?


I had a Proclip mount for the full size iPad. I modified it with a Scosche mount.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the sub enclosure finished and installed. The tweeters temporarily mounted. And the rear fill speakers fitted into their enclosures. Will have to wrap the sub enlosure and flock the rear fill cups at some point.

illusion audio carbon C12
Audible Physics RG100 rearfill
Karma Audio Allure tweeter


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry it's been a while since I updated this. Been working on it off and on.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the RCAs and power ran to the amps.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Installed the Resonix and Black hole tiles in the doors. Wow what a difference.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Ran the RSD Custom Cables speaker wire.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the Audible Physics RG100 rear fill installed in some 3D pods I made. The Flocking matches the hatch cover perfectly.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the mid bass and center in some adapters I printed all ready to go in soon. Karma and Audible Physics are going to be great together.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG those speaker rings are a thing of beauty!!!! Looking good!


----------



## Mike Lang (Apr 6, 2021)

Looking great! Congrats


----------



## Sam b (Oct 10, 2020)

im loving your build.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

RaceShowDrive said:


> Got the mid bass and center in some adapters I printed all ready to go in soon. Karma and Audible Physics are going to be great together.
> View attachment 334462
> 
> View attachment 334461
> ...


Looking great! What material are you using to print these?


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

squiers007 said:


> Looking great! What material are you using to print these?


Thanks I use PETG


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

Stycker said:


> There is a group from OH that come to PA every year. Mic Schuck, Scott and Cassy Hall. Great people with great sounding cars. I would love to venture out to OH and I see there are a lot of shows in TN also.


Where in PA you from? I'm up here in Erie Pa and I have only met one person besides me and my boss at work into Sq. I would love to get up with some like minded people in the area to maybe get introduced to some competions in the future.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> Where in PA you from? I'm up here in Erie Pa and I have only met one person besides me and my boss at work into Sq. I would love to get up with some like minded people in the area to maybe get introduced to some competions in the future.


If you are free this weekend, there is a very large event in New Cumberland, WV at the Mountaineer Casino - The Harv - called Steel Valley Regionals that will have some of the best cars in the country. 

The Harv | Mountaineer Casino, Racetrack & Resort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

bertholomey said:


> If you are free this weekend, there is a very large event in New Cumberland, WV at the Mountaineer Casino - The Harv - called Steel Valley Regionals that will have some of the best cars in the country.
> 
> The Harv | Mountaineer Casino, Racetrack & Resort
> 
> ...


Yeah man I am aware of that show this guy who competes from up here in Erie Pa that I met at a show locally told me about it. I unfortunately won't be able to make it though. Sounds like a awesome event though and I will definitely have it on my calendar for next year. Hopefully by then I will have my car ready. We are in the process of building underseats in mine and are almost finished with these in my buddies accord















Hopefully they will be worthy of being seen by people by then lol. Actually I'm pretty we are pretty happy with how the doors are coming along.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@RaceShowDrive - are the fasteners you used in the speaker rings self-clinching nuts?

if so, is that an assortment set you bought?


----------



## Sam b (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m about 4 hours from Erie honestly.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

Sam b said:


> I’m about 4 hours from Erie honestly.


Where is that at?


----------



## Sam b (Oct 10, 2020)

Mount Carmel Pa


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m about to pass little Washington PA where I grew up

Sorry to muck up the OP’s build log 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

bertholomey said:


> I’m about to pass little Washington PA where I grew up
> 
> Sorry to muck up the OP’s build log
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I grew up in Butler myself not far from you really.

Yes my apologies aswell for screwing with your thread but I will just say I think you have done a excellent job and I will look forward to seeing more from you in the future.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I have not updated in a while. Been busy with the family, the car, and work. The system is up and playing and the car has been to it's first competiton at the SVR show. Got 5th in the 4x and 3rd in the 2x MECA shows. Still has some more work to do but Nick worked some magic and got me on my way with the tune. Still have to do all the finish work to pretty it up. Had an amp failure and had to take out one of the PPI PC2350s and pu tin a PC 2150 to run the sub. But it is working great.Here are a couple of pictures showing the interface with the factory headunit. It outputs SPDIF into the OEM amp. Super easy to grab the signal there. The only control you lose is the volume. The Conductor solves that problem. As you can see there is a grey wire coming form the radio that has 3 wires. in the pinouts they are labeled SPDIF high , SPDIF low and SPDIF ground. The only two you need are the high and low. Thank you Kia.

Hopefully I will be able to work on the finish panels and lighting soon. SO stay tuned.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

The information about the SPDIF is encouraging!!!


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

mfenske said:


> The information about the SPDIF is encouraging!!!


It works great. I delayed my build for a long time waiting to figure out what I was going to do for an interface. Some other members talked me through this. However they did not have any pictures of what they did. So I tried to get some good ones. Hope they help. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Ha....this is the build log of the gentleman who made my RCAs....this looks awesome.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

RaceShowDrive said:


> It works great. I delayed my build for a long time waiting to figure out what I was going to do for an interface. Some other members talked me through this. However they did not have any pictures of what they did. So I tried to get some good ones. Hope they help. Let me know if you have any questions.


Yeah, it's super helpful and the Kia Stinger community, quite frankly, knows incredibly little about high end audio compared to a lot of other car forums (I'm thinking Civics and Mustangs especially). @Jscoyne2 is chomping at the bit to dig in to mine


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mfenske said:


> Yeah, it's super helpful and the Kia Stinger community, quite frankly, knows incredibly little about high end audio compared to a lot of other car forums (I'm thinking Civics and Mustangs especially). @Jscoyne2 is chomping at the bit to dig in to mine


I meannnnnnn. I just need some competition


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting the SPDIF connections! If my wife ever allows me to put in a system in her Stinger, I will know how to do this.
Also, I was inspired by the t-slot amp rack and am building one for my PPI Art amps. Do you happen to have a link for the hardware (t-nuts and machine screws) you used to attach the amps to the t-slot?


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

SWRocket said:


> Thanks for posting the SPDIF connections! If my wife ever allows me to put in a system in her Stinger, I will know how to do this.
> Also, I was inspired by the t-slot amp rack and am building one for my PPI Art amps. Do you happen to have a link for the hardware (t-nuts and machine screws) you used to attach the amps to the t-slot?


I got all the T-slot stuff from Amazon. There are a few things I did not really mention about the T-slot. Get some Loctite and some silocone. I had to go back and put Loctite on all the screws and also for good measure put some silocone in the slots to hold the nuts in place incase any screws came loose. I had one of course on the bottom come loose and the noise while driveing was unbarable. However since I used the silocone and loctite it has been great. The whole amprack only weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

RaceShowDrive said:


> I got all the T-slot stuff from Amazon. There are a few things I did not really mention about the T-slot. Get some Loctite and some silocone. I had to go back and put Loctite on all the screws and also for good measure put some silocone in the slots to hold the nuts in place incase any screws came loose. I had one of course on the bottom come loose and the noise while driveing was unbarable. However since I used the silocone and loctite it has been great. The whole amprack only weighs 6 pounds.


Thanks @RaceShowDrive. I got most of the stuff off Amazon as well. Just for the amp holdown I wasn't sure what size (length) screws to get. I'm assuming the size is M5


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

SWRocket said:


> Thanks @RaceShowDrive. I got most of the stuff off Amazon as well. Just for the amp holdown I wasn't sure what size (length) screws to get. I'm assuming the size is M5


I just used the ones that came in my nut and bolt kit for the T slot size I used. I did not need any special lengths for my amps


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Starting my project to put my USB DAC in the console. Bought another piece I can modify so I can put the original back in some day. Will be able to keep the OEM power and USB connection to the OEM radio and put in my DAC to connect to the iPad. Used this DAC in my last car and really liked it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

RaceShowDrive said:


> Starting my project to put my USB DAC in the console. Bought another piece I can modify so I can put the original back in some day. Will be able to keep the OEM power and USB connection to the OEM radio and put in my DAC to connect to the iPad. Used this DAC in my last car and really liked it.
> View attachment 343819
> 
> View attachment 343820
> ...


Very cool!!! Would like to see a pic with it powered on - showing bit rate (or whatever the display outputs). Great location for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Very cool!!! Would like to see a pic with it powered on - showing bit rate (or whatever the display outputs). Great location for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I usually see 192 from Amazon. However it is MQA certified if Tidal is your preference. Specs can be found here. It does DSD512 Pre Box S2 Digital – Pro-Ject Audio Systems


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

The arts and crafts part of the build has started.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Getting cought up on the build progress. Some more work done on the hatch. Need some warm weather to get it finished up.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Since it's cold I will work on some other parts of the build. Got the Raspberry Pi media server working. It is an access point and a DLNA media server. Good for when there is no signal or for competitions when I can just put the judging tracks on one of the drives. Now I need to get it mounted and wired in.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

You've made some progress. Looking good.


----------

